# Smock or other protective clothing?



## B-Edwards (May 5, 2007)

Do any of you guys wear something for protection from the saw? I think wearing an (Apron) would be nice to keep dust from pants pockets, shirt pockets and sappy stuff off your clothing. I have never noticed in the past what carvers use if anything. What do you guys use? I am not trying to be OSHA here just wondering whats comfortable and used the most. Thanks guys.


----------



## dustytools (May 5, 2007)

I use an apron most of the time when turning. It is indeed very nice about keeping dust and shavings out of your pockets and off of your clothes. It has pockets which are handy for keeping pencils and such in.


----------



## troutfisher (May 5, 2007)

I wear chaps, safety glasses, and ear muffs, the rest is just work clothes. Sawdust, pine pitch, bar oil, sweat, be ready to get dirty. :lifter:


----------



## B-Edwards (May 6, 2007)

I hear ya Mr Fisher I'm no stranger to sap and dirt.


----------



## troutfisher (May 6, 2007)

I also have a Husqvarna shirt that has chainsaw protection in the upper part, protects your shoulders and chest. I have protective gloves also, but this stuff is WARM, I only wear it in cool weather.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 16, 2010)

Probably not smart, but usually just safety glasses and a mask...Actually kind of enjoy the feeling of the dust and chips...Need for a shower=work well done...usually


----------



## NEP (Mar 16, 2010)

I wear protective pants the new 5 or 6 layers style, steeltoe boots with chainsaw protection, ear and eye protection.

http://www.husqvarna.com/uk/forest/...pment-and-clothes/clothes/waist-trousers-t20/


----------



## twoclones (Mar 17, 2010)

Chaps, boots, gloves, eye & ear protection, and respirator.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 18, 2010)

i wear aprons. i have a light weight one denem type material i wear in the shop when turning . if its cold or im out side roughing some wood up i have a heavier one some sort of denem again. 

i will say dont wear flannel! its like a saw dust magnet!


----------



## keith811 (Mar 22, 2010)

chaps, glasses and boots. as for aprons in the shop I'd go with a leather welders apron. It's more mannly than other aprons.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 22, 2010)

*Respirator*

Looks like I'm the only one recommending a respirator. I invite any of you to try carving while wearing a respirator, rated for spraying paint, for just one hour. Then take it off and continue carving... I think you'll be shocked to smell the difference and anxious to put the respirator back on your face.

I'm using something similar to this:


----------



## NEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I only use air protection when I'm sanding, never when I'm carving. Well sometimes a scarf when I'm carving.

For sanding I have a respirator like the one Butch (Twoclones) have and I also have a vented Willson Turbovisor dust helmet:


----------



## NEP (Mar 22, 2010)

By the way I cant understand anyone carving with a chainsaw without protective chaps or protective pants.
The chainsaw is carving flesh much quicker than wood.


----------



## Mark Janet (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re :Smock or other protective clothing?*

I am using apron most of the time and its very good for me when turning. And its protect my clothes from dust. Pockets are also good for all items.

Thanks,
Mark Janet


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 27, 2010)

Blast from the past. I had forgotten about this thread. I agree with the respirator and the rest. I cant stand to have a chainsaw in my hands if I dont have glasses on. I think you can get used to anything as I used to hate the saftey glasses but as I said I cant take it now without them.


----------

